# 'No Internet, Secured' but able to browse the web



## jearly (Sep 4, 2018)

I recently changed ISP and as such got a new router. When I connect my laptop to the WiFi, I am able to browse the internet, play online games etc. but the network connection menu in the bottom right of the taskbar says 'No internet, secured'. I wouldn't mind this except that it prevents me from using certain apps such as Outlook as they think they don't have an internet connection. I have also tried an ethernet connection - again I am able to browse but the problem still persists.

This initially only happend on my home WiFi network, but it recently started happending at work (same laptop) when I had to configure the network connection again due to trying to fix the issue I was having. So it's defintely something wrong with my laptop and not the home network.

If I go to the Network and Sharing centre in the control panel it says I am currently not connected to any networks. If I then click on Change Adapter Settings the WiFi adapter shows it is connected to the correct WiFi and that the connection is active!

This is a pretty fresh Windows 10 install, I could probably fix it by reinstalling again but I would prefer not to. 

Things I've Tried:
Updating WiFi network adapter drivers.
Network Troubleshooter - recognises there's an issue, suggests a network reset, doesn't fix the problem.
Removing VPN software and Virtualbox.
Restarting Network Location Awareness.
Resetting TCP/IP stack.
DCIM/SFC - DCIM failed at 86% ???

I'm happy to do any of the above things again if required. Thanks.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to TSF.


Open an elevated Command Prompt and run the following command-line:



```
IPCONFIG /ALL > 0 & NOTEPAD 0
```

Paste the contents of the notepad window here in your next reply.


----------



## jearly (Sep 4, 2018)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JE-LAPTOP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : soton.ac.uk

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D4-81-D7-AC-06-D0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3C-F8-62-57-6F-2B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3E-F8-62-57-6F-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : soton.ac.uk
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 3165
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3C-F8-62-57-6F-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:630:d0:5011:2881:717d:6dd3:3df0(Preferred) 
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2001:630:d0:5011:f1ce:3c63:7d25:8e4e(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2881:717d:6dd3:3df0%8(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.14.196.207(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 September 2018 10:03:28
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 04 September 2018 13:03:28
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5011:254%8
10.14.199.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.0.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 289208418
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-20-6B-27-22-D4-81-D7-AC-06-D0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 152.78.255.72
152.78.255.71
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Nothing seems afoot with your network config info. Let's have a deeper look at your system. Download Speccy from here and run it. There's a portable version if you prefer not to install it. Open it, go to the File menu and select the Publish Snapshot option. Paste here the url that is presented. It's possible that there's a piece of software that's causing this, and you might have reinstalled it when you did a fresh installation thus landing right back to square one.


You may also want to try changing to Google's public DNS servers (8.8.4.4 and 8.8.8.8) as you're currently using the university's DNS servers.


----------



## jearly (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks, the Speccy report is here http://speccy.piriform.com/results/lrPspadnt4nauLcWGmvLXjt (might force https, need http it seems).

To clarify, I didn't have this problem before the fresh installation of Windows (that was for another issue), and I don't think it was around immediately after the installation.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jearly said:


> Thanks, the Speccy report is here https://speccy.piriform.com/results/lrPspadnt4nauLcWGmvLXjt (might force https, need http it seems).
> 
> To clarify, I didn't have this problem before the fresh installation of Windows (that was for another issue), and I don't think it was around immediately after the installation.


 Windows Update installed a driver for your Intel wireless card it, released in March it seems, but there's a new update on Intel's site dated July 31st. I don't know if the Dell site has updated to the same release, so you may want to check that out and install it.


For the purpose of this investigation, I strongly recommend uninstalling McAfee and use Windows Defender instead. Third party antivirus and firewall software are known to cause problems on Windows 10, which has its own integrated antivirus and firewall and the least compatibility issues unlike third party offerings. This is a crucial step in this investigation because we need to rule it out if it is not the cause. Open the link above for step by step instructions.


The Bonjour service is also know to cause problems with internet connectivity and it is most commonly installed with Apple software like iTunes. It is active and running on your system, so I recommend uninstalling it as well, or just stop and disable it. You can uninstall it via Control Panel.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Such behavior is usually noticed when a VPN tunnel is used, either at the end point level or when you're passing packets through a VPN server.

I see you've mentioned you've removed the VPN application, please ensure you also remove the network adapter created and also it's associated driver from device manager.


----------



## jearly (Sep 4, 2018)

> Windows Update installed a driver for your Intel wireless card it, released in March it seems, but there's a new update on Intel's site dated July 31st. I don't know if the Dell site has updated to the same release, so you may want to check that out and install it.


The update you mentioned is for 9461,9462, 9560, 9260, 18265, 8265, 18260, 8260 adapters but my installed version (19.51.14.1) is the latest version for my adapter (3165).



> For the purpose of this investigation, I strongly recommend uninstalling McAfee and use Windows Defender instead.


I have done this, the problem still persists.



> The Bonjour service is also know to cause problems with internet connectivity and it is most commonly installed with Apple software like iTunes.


Uninstalled, hasn't helped.



> I see you've mentioned you've removed the VPN application, please ensure you also remove the network adapter created and also it's associated driver from device manager.


The VPN service was GlobalProtect, I've unistalled it but I can't find a network adapter or driver left over.

Thank you for your continuing help!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

What of switching to Google Public DNS servers?


----------



## RockyAtlanta (Aug 11, 2016)

I would concur with the recommendation to remove McAfee simple because it has a long history of being problematic and never fares well in independent reviews.
However, the next part saying "third party antivirus and firewall software are known to cause problems on Windows 10" is basically not even remotely proven. All the highest rated free security software programs work just fine with Win10. I've been maintaining Win 10 systems ever since it was released.



Stancestans said:


> For the purpose of this investigation, I strongly recommend uninstalling McAfee and use Windows Defender instead. Third party antivirus and firewall software are known to cause problems on Windows 10, which has its own integrated antivirus and firewall and the least compatibility issues unlike third party offerings. This is a crucial step in this investigation because we need to rule it out if it is not the cause. Open the link above for step by step instructions.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

RockyAtlanta said:


> I would concur with the recommendation to remove McAfee simple because it has a long history of being problematic and never fares well in independent reviews.
> However, the next part saying "third party antivirus and firewall software are known to cause problems on Windows 10" is basically not even remotely proven. All the highest rated free security software programs work just fine with Win10. I've been maintaining Win 10 systems ever since it was released.


Some of us have been at it for a lot longer, and we rarely have reason to state so. Not long ago, we had a thread about a BSOD attributed to Kaspersky Total Security. Tell that to a client of mine who tried installing Kaspersky Internet Security 2016 on their freshly upgraded to Windows 10 pc back when it was released and ended up locked out because no keyboard or mouse would work thanks to filters left behind by the botched installation. The Kaspersky Remover breaks VSS and subsequently breaks System Restore, as a result of it deleting volume filters in the Registry. Don't even get me started on Bitdefender! Avast Free is the top ranking free AV in my playbook, and have had no issues with it ever. You probably wish to help, but you are not in this case. Talking of remotely proven, a quick Google Search should prove otherwise in a flash, try it sometimes.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

OP: Is WPA2 activated?


----------



## RockyAtlanta (Aug 11, 2016)

Windows 10 has been out for 3 years and one month.
McAfee and Kaspersky are paid for software. In 20 years of operating Windows and maintaining Windows systems I have never recommended any paid for security software, and always recommended to users to remove it if it came pre-installed. Good uninstallers like Revo and Iobit work very well, and a good regimen is to run a safe cleaner after a restart after uninstalling. There are no experienced IT support helpers on any forum that I have read who say 'dont install third party security software' in Windows 10.



Stancestans said:


> Some of us have been at it for a lot longer, and we rarely have reason to state so.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Disable IPv6 on the wireless adapter then reboot and report back. To do this, open Network Connections, right-click the adapter and select Properties, uncheck IPv6 and apply the changes.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In your Ipcopfig log, the Default Gateway (ie) your Routers IP address is *10.14.199.254 *but your DHCP Server address is *192.0.2.1* it should be the same IP address as the Routers. 
Open a browser up and type in the Routers IP address in the Address bar* 10.14.199.254* login to Routers Setup, and make sure DHCP is _enabled_ on the Router.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> In your Ipcopfig log, the Default Gateway (ie) your Routers IP address is *10.14.199.254 *but your DHCP Server address is *192.0.2.1* it should be the same IP address as the Routers.
> Open a browser up and type in the Routers IP address in the Address bar* 10.14.199.254* login to Routers Setup, and make sure DHCP is _enabled_ on the Router.


As at the time of posting the ipconfig output, OP was seemingly connected to a work network at University Of Southampton judging by the DNS server in use. They may not have access to the router's web management interface. I thought it strange too though.


----------



## jearly (Sep 4, 2018)

> What of switching to Google Public DNS servers?


I was unable to do that at work. Now that I'm home I tried it and it didn't help.



> Disable IPv6 on the wireless adapter then reboot and report back. To do this, open Network Connections, right-click the adapter and select Properties, uncheck IPv6 and apply the changes.


Again, no dice. Do you want me to re-run some of the previous tests on my home network? I'll be able to configure more stuff here if required.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Now that you are home Open an elevated Command Prompt and run the following command-line:


> IPCONFIG /ALL > 0 & NOTEPAD 0


Paste the contents of the notepad window here in your next reply.
If DHCP is a different IP Address then the Default Gateway, login to the Routers Setup and make sure DHCP is enabled.


----------



## jearly (Sep 4, 2018)

spunk.funk said:


> Now that you are home Open an elevated Command Prompt and run the following command-line:
> 
> Paste the contents of the notepad window here in your next reply.
> If DHCP is a different IP Address then the Default Gateway, login to the Routers Setup and make sure DHCP is enabled.


Seems that they match:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JE-LAPTOP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D4-81-D7-AC-06-D0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter VirtualBox Host-Only Network:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 0A-00-27-00-00-0E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::74e0:f053:c653:5d9%14(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.56.1(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 722075687
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-20-6B-27-22-D4-81-D7-AC-06-D0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3C-F8-62-57-6F-2B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3E-F8-62-57-6F-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wi-Fi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 3165
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 3C-F8-62-57-6F-2A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.16(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 September 2018 20:07:41
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 05 September 2018 20:07:40
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Your IP Config log looks correct now. 
Download WiFi inspector, its' free but you have to sign up. This will detect the strength of your wireless connection and also show you the other wireless signals in your area and what Broadcast channel they are sending on. So, if everyone is on the same channel, you can login to your Router setup and change the broadcast channel. 
To troubleshoot, try connecting via an Ethernet cable and post an IP Config log.
If you continue to have problems, try uninstalling Virtual Box.


----------



## justmacanswers (Jun 16, 2017)

Sounds like a known issue with W10. Id run the Network troubleshooter. 

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/10741/windows-fix-network-connection-issues


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the key here is the changing routers. It is important that after this you power cycle the system. Turn off the computer and remove the mains power, if a laptop remove the battery, press and hold the units start button for a sec or two to drain any residual power.

Now completely remove power from the router, press and hold the routers start button as well. Restart the router and wait until all led lights indicate full connection is available, now restart computer. Check your connection now.


----------



## almarc11 (Jan 15, 2007)

Try this. Run your registry editor and go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\NlaSvc\Parameters\Internet

Set the EnableActiveProbing key to 0 and reboot.


----------



## gadget850 (May 5, 2011)

The icon is the Network Connectivity Status ICon (NCSI). Read more at:
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/networking/2012/12/20/the-network-connection-status-icon/

When you get the triangle, it means Windows can't contact a Microsoft page. It's not really an issue, except that Online Pictures in Word will not work and Help will not work in any Office product. I have had issues with some custom apps.

If you want to fix it:
* Open Device Manager
* Expand Network Adapters
* Select the adapter in question and bring up Properties
* Select Advanced
* Set TCP Checksum Offload (IPV4) to Disabled
* Set UDP Checksum Offload (IPV4) to Disabled
* Select OK
* Wait for the network adapter to reset and reconnect
* Profit


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the reg mod from Almarc should not effect you, it is set to active by default and you can have problems with updates and MS account, with this disabled, it is usually only used to fix a specific problem not used as a general mod, I would test and revert if i were you.


----------



## jearly (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi,

Thanks for the support.



> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\services\NlaSvc\Parameters\Internet
> 
> Set the EnableActiveProbing key to 0 and reboot.


This didn't work unfortunately.



> If you want to fix it:
> * Open Device Manager
> * Expand Network Adapters
> * Select the adapter in question and bring up Properties
> ...


Neither did this I'm afraid.

I will try removing and draining the power later today!


----------

